# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  دانلود کتاب فارسی آموزش php

## farshid.70

دوستان این کتابی که بهتون معرفی میکنم به زبان فارسی هست و به صورت رایگان برای دانلود قرار داده شده که در قسمت پایین صفحه میتونید لینکش رو ببینید این کتاب دارای 6 بخش است :         

بخش اول : آموزش مقدماتی PHP         

بخش دوم : آموزش مدیریت فرم (Form) در PHP         

بخش سوم : آموزش دستورات پیشرفته PHP         

بخش چهارم : آموزش پایگاه داده MySQL در PHP         

بخش پنجم: آموزش کاربرد XML در PHP

بخش ششم : آموزش کاربرد Ajax در PHP

آموزش php

----------

